# I need instructions for a Baby Bundler - bought 2nd hand



## Hollycrand (Apr 26, 2004)

A few months ago I bought a baby bundler 2nd hand from a local shop, which came with instructions...but in DUTCH! While between my German and English I can more or less figure out what to it says, (the photos help) I can't help thinking that I'd like to have some instructions in English so I know what I'm doing. Especially since I'd like to see if I can nurse with this on...

Anyone have any useful links for instructions wrapping babys...specifically Baby Bundler or something similar?

Thanks!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

http://mobywrap.com/instructions.php

That's a basic starting wrap. http;//www.wearyourbaby.com has tons of instructions and videos. I also really like there wrap instructions http://www.peppermint.com/girasolcarry.htm


----------



## NataliaMama (Dec 1, 2005)

I have found this site very helpful for instructions:
www.thebabywearer.com
If you go to using your carrier, and then the wrap section there is a page with lots of links.
Sarah


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

www.wearyourbaby.com has awesome resources. If you ever get the chance watch the T2T DVD VERY good instructions!


----------

